# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Insomnia: everytime I feel like I'm falling asleep I wake myself up

## Valdast94

Hey guys, I had a problem in the last 2 days and I hope you can help me out because it's quite annoying...

Two nights ago I woke up at 3 am, wrote a dream in my DJ and then went back to sleep, but...couldn't fall asleep! I thought it was because of my pillow or some thoughts I had, so I got up, meditated a little bit and went back to sleep, but nothing changed: everytime I felt I was going to fall asleep I actually woke myself up. (Never experienced insomnia before)

Last night instead I went to bed, but I was scared I couldn't fall asleep and this worked as a self fulfilling prophecy because in fact I stayed up till 3 am (went to sleep at 11:30 pm as usual). Eventually I succeded, but I woke up after a sleep cycle and I was sweating and my heart was pounding, so it took me another 30 minutes or so to fall back asleep. All in all I slept for 6 hours and now I'm still feeling kind of afraid this will happen again.

Some more info:

- I stay a lot in front of a screen, but this has never caused me problems and besides I turn them off at least 1 hour before bed;
- I meditate twice a day and sometimes even before going to bed (didn't do it yesterday though)

Any tips?

----------


## Narwhal

My tips would be either spend money on liquid melatonin supplement for before bed, or practice urotherapy for free to get melatonin like I do. I used to have bad insomnia, I'd sleep 3 to 4 hours on a good night, and a lot of nights have no sleep at all. Now I sleep like 12-15 hours a night, and have no problem falling asleep, takes me about 2-5 minutes to fall asleep directly upon turning my tv off.

----------


## Valdast94

Oh, don't know why I haven't asked you directly  ::D:  
Last night I drank some camomile tea to calm me down and I fell asleep pretty quickly, but then I woke up after 2 sleep cycles and I couldn't fall asleep again..after 2 hours I was feeling quite drowsy and I asked myself "If I slept normal, what would I do?" and I immediately entered a state of mind that made me fall asleep afterwards, sleeping another five hours or so (I'm feeling quite tired nonetheless lol).

Anyway, thanks Narwhal, I'll try it if necessary, I'll report back to you  :wink2:

----------


## Narwhal

Well at least the camomile bought you some sleep, even if a little bit :]
 & Alrighty  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TheBigZ

i noticed that usually when you have quite a quiet day your likely to experience sleep insomnia during the day try to keep yourself busy go pluck some weeds from the garden or mow the lawn or go for a walk these healthy activities are essential for a good nights rest.
 ::biggrin::

----------


## Solar

I had insomnia night sweats and the pounding heart at night when I smoked cigarettes. I'm not sure if you smoke but if you do..

----------


## Valdast94

First: Problem solved  ::D:  I'm sleeping quite well, it still takes 10-15 minutes to fall asleep, but at least I get rest.

TheBigZ: I noticed this too, especially because I don't do a lot of physical activity during the day...I took advantage of that and started doing it, apart from spending more time in the sun  :smiley: 
Solar: I don't smoke, but this will help me as a reminder whenever I'll want to try  ::D:

----------

